
I Hope to Die at 75 (2014) - embit
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/10/why-i-hope-to-die-at-75/379329/
======
simonblack
_It renders many of us, if not disabled, then faltering and declining, a state
that may not be worse than death but is nonetheless deprived._

Why wait till 75? At 50 you're nowhere near as nimble and quick-thinking as
when you were 20. Even at 40 you're into decline.

Perhaps make it 30 that you should remove yourself from this mortal coil.

